# Big problems with the installation of operating system on Imac!



## kristiandalby (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello

I bought a used Imac (just over a year old). It is born with Lion which was on the machine when I got it.

When I tried to install the machine again I started to erase the hard drive and insert my USB key with Mountain lion that I have used on my other Macs, to create a "Clean install".

The problem comes at the error message I repeatedly get after a few minutes of installation. Note the computer is connected to the Internet, and I have tried both wired and wireless on several different networks.

Error message: "Can not download the additional components needed to install Mac OS X"

I have also tried to install Lion with the USB key and get the same error message.

Next, I tried to make "internet recovery" by pressing "cmd + alt + R". The installation starts.

However, I get the exact same error message again, after the computer has been running the installation a few hours!

PT, I have an Imac which can not be used for anything.

Apple Support had no other advice than to try on a different network, as they believed the error was due to the network!

I currently have tried 3 different wireless network and 2 wired and spent between 10 and 15 hours on the project.

Has run out of good ideas!

Experience or advice very welcome! ...........

Regards Kristian


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 17, 2013)

All of this to avoid paying the $20 US for Mountain Lion?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 17, 2013)

Boot to the normal Recovery System (command-R), and erase your hard drive, using Disk Utility.
Quit Disk Utility, which will return you to the recovery system menu, then continue with the OS X reinstall.
I recommend that you use a wired network for best results.

As I searched for your error (can't download additional components, etc), one thing that seems to help is to make sure there is 4 GB RAM installed, or less. Temporarily remove extra RAM, if you have more than 4GB installed.

If you STILL get that same message, I also read that it is because of some problem with the hidden recovery partition that Lion and ML installs.
So, try this: boot to your OS X installer on the USB stick, run Disk Utility. Select the hard drive (the line with the manufacturer's info, and not the line with the name of your partition). Click the Partitions tab, and select Partition Layout, which you can change to 1 Partition.
Name the partition, if you like. Make sure that partition shows that it will be created as "Mac OS Extended (journaled)", which should be the default.
Click the Apply button.
That will clear ALL partitions, and reset your hard drive to just one partition. Quit Disk Utility, and continue on with the OS X reinstall - make sure that you choose the hard drive partition that you just created. The OS X install should work this time.

@MisterMe - you might have a good point, but Lion or Mountain Lion only needs to be purchased once, and can be installed on any other supported Macs in your household without purchasing for each and every Mac that the family owns.


----------



## droreli (Jun 19, 2013)

DeltaMac

I have the same problem, I'm trying to install a clean version of mountain lion, but I keep getting the same msg "can't download..."
I tried the Internet recovery and USB, and I tried also what you said about partition 1.

Like you probably know I can't touch the RAM in the new Macbook retina.

* The time machine is working, but it's an old version with a lot of installation I don't want.

Please Help
Thanks

I just also want to add, what wrong with apple installation time, for example when I restore my time machine it start at 2:10 hours and then go down a little and go up the 3 hours then 2 hours then up again, (4:30 hours total), someone should teach them how to make countdown?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 20, 2013)

The "countdown", or time remaining, is a computed time that will vary as the process continues.
The bulk of a Time Machine restore is just a file copy action. A large number of very small files will take longer to copy than a few large files, so the time remaining will re-compute as it goes.

To try to solve your problem:
Are you using a USB installer for ML? Does it have the full ML install? The current 10.8.4 install would take about 4.5 GB space. If yours is much smaller, then download ML on another Mac, and make a new installer, following the instructions on a variety of sites. Even easier, is to use one of the apps that specialize in creating installer partitions. I like to use Lion Diskmaker, which currently works with either Lion or Mountain Lion. It's very convenient to have your ML installer on an 8GB USB stick.
If all that doesn't change anything, and you still get the same "can't download... ", then your situation CAN also be a network issue. Be sure to try a hardware connection to your network, if you have the Thunderbolt to Ethernet adapter. The issue can also be a problem when you have a firewall setup on your network. If this is a business (and not a home network), you might not be able to bypass a firewall.
Then, my best guess is that you should take your MBPro to a different location, and try a different network connection.
Finally, if you can't get past this issue, you may want to take your MBPro to an Apple retail store, where they can check for hardware issues, and will be able to reinstall your system, too.


----------



## droreli (Jun 22, 2013)

,Thanks for the explanation. 

network issue! I live in china for the past year and I guess the ML is just another thing they don't want you to have on your precious Mac.

Issue was sovled thanks for this recovery USB set:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1401529

A few more steps but it's much quicker, apparently the normal one still download some of the OS.


----------



## tyrtok (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry that I need to dig this up. I'm facing the same problem with my MBP. 

Question: How do I obtain this recovery set when my mbp cant be booted at all? Is there anyway to download the image via windows so I can push it into a usb and into my mac?

I am facing the same problem and am unable to install ML thru internet recovery as it prompts me for an error with addtional componenets


----------

